# Processing Neon Effect



## federicososa (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo leute vielleicht kennt sich jemand mit Processing aus, ich versuche nähmlich dass meine linien, gemäss druckstärke verschiedene neon-glitter-blur effect darstellt. 

kann jemand mit processing umgehen?

danke vielmals!


----------

